# Need a crew for a day trip on 7-12-14



## BLUEWATERADDICTION (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking for a crew for a day trip out of Freeport on 7-12-14. 28Ft. Center Console with twin 250's. I have all gear and tackle, PLB, Sat phone, etc. Just need help with the fuel, bait, ice etc. Plan to go 70 to 80 miles out. If interested please PM me or give me a buzz at 832-771-5637. My name is Gene


----------



## rufroggy (Jul 2, 2010)

BLUEWATERADDICTION said:


> Looking for a crew for a day trip out of Freeport on 7-12-14. 28Ft. Center Console with twin 250's. I have all gear and tackle, PLB, Sat phone, etc. Just need help with the fuel, bait, ice etc. Plan to go 70 to 80 miles out. If interested please PM me or give me a buzz at 832-771-5637. My name is Gene


Nice chatting with you Bluewater! See you Saturday!


----------



## BLUEWATERADDICTION (Mar 20, 2013)

Have a full crew. Thanks for your replies everyone and stay in touch. I'm always looking to make new friends and fishing buddies.


----------

